# How to transport Snowblower



## Mikemat31

Hi all I am a high school student I do snow removal on the side and I was looking for a snowblower. My dad has a 24in Craftsman that has a plastic chute and it just fits in the back of an explorer. I am looking for independence and I wanted to buy my own preferably an Ariens however the chute deflector seems to be to high. Normally with the craftsman we open the lift gate of the explorer and the handle of the snowblower sticks out. I am not sure what do and how to transport it. If there is no way around that can someone recommend a blower with a smaller chute.

thanks so much

mike


----------



## snowman123

If you already have a hitch your best but would be to buy this for your hitch.


----------



## Jelinek61

Buy one of these..... never mind snowman beat me too it while i was posting. hahah


----------



## born2farm

Something like this maybe.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200394124_200394124

looks like they all beat me to it while searching for one lol


----------



## Mikemat31

I am only a sophmore and I don't have the truck it is the kid who I go with its his truck as I can't drive yet. wondering if anyone knows how to fit it in the trunk


----------



## born2farm

what blower are you looking at? might be a way to make the chute removeable


----------



## The PuSher MaN

If you went with a 2 cycle you could lay it down inside and probaly close the gate too.


----------



## Mikemat31

yes I could do that however we don't have a plow so our main machine is the blower so it is vital that we use a two stage blower if possible.


----------



## Jelinek61

Mikemat31;1195255 said:


> I am only a sophmore and I don't have the truck it is the kid who I go with its his truck as I can't drive yet. wondering if anyone knows how to fit it in the trunk


If you guys are working together to make money then you have to spend some money up front. Just get one of those racks yourself and only put it on when you need to snow blow. Then when you do get your licence you'll have it for your vehicle.


----------



## Mikemat31

thats a good point
i was looking at something like this do you know if this will work
http://www.quadratec.com/products/12033_0021_07.htm


----------



## born2farm

That is just the ramp for a carrier !! you would also have to buy this which is another $125.00

http://www.quadratec.com/products/12033_0020_07.htm


----------



## Mikemat31

haha you can tell I am new to this....got to start somewhere


----------



## Mikemat31

born2farm;1195357 said:


> what blower are you looking at? might be a way to make the chute removeable


i am looking at the ariens compact 26 and the toro powermax


----------



## mwalsh9152

I usually just let the woman sit in the passenger seat, and her shovel rides in the back


----------



## Jelinek61

mwalsh9152;1195762 said:


> I usually just let the woman sit in the passenger seat, and her shovel rides in the back


hahaha, nice.

As for the Ariens and Toro blowers they both will do the job. I prefer toro but have used ariens without problems. I haven't used the new joystick style chute control on the toros but have heard some people are having problems with them freezing up from ice and snow.


----------



## TSherman

I can't believe this is even a post here!


----------



## Mikemat31

TSherman;1197317 said:


> I can't believe this is even a post here!


Should I be sorry not everyone has top of the line vehicle with plows and such. If anything professional, if you are even are one, you should be condoning a high school student doing this. You have to start somewhere and I almost positive that most people started out by doing what I am doing. Thanks for your comment


----------



## jg244888

Mikemat31;1195421 said:


> yes I could do that however we don't have a plow so our main machine is the blower so it is vital that we use a two stage blower if possible.


theres really no need for a 2 stage a singe stage works 100% fine i use a toro 2450 single stage for 13 drives with no problem. imo 2 stage are for uneducated home owners who thin the bigger the machine the better


----------



## 2brothersyc

jg244888;1204392 said:


> theres really no need for a 2 stage a singe stage works 100% fine i use a toro 2450 single stage for 13 drives with no problem. imo 2 stage are for uneducated home owners who thin the bigger the machine the better


i think you need bolt one for under 6 and one for over or what ever


----------



## deepinit

mwalsh9152;1195762 said:


> I usually just let the woman sit in the passenger seat, and her shovel rides in the back


LOL Best of the DAy! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

